# Confused with M2+OP parity



## szalejot (Jan 6, 2014)

I am solving 3BLD using M2 for edges and OP for corners. I solve corners first.
When parity occurs I try to switch UBL with UBR and then after solved edges I do: M2 y L2 <T-perm> L2.

I see a lot of my DNF are: all cube solved except UBL and UBR which are in place, but not oriented.
I try to visualize problem with example scramble and few first targets:

Scramble: D2 U2 R' L2 D U2 L U D F2 D' L' D' U' L2 U' D2 L R' F' B2 D2 R D2 U' (scramble has parity)
I scramble green front-white top and solve green front-yellow top, so please do z2 after scramble.

Shoots for corners: DBR, FUL, DFL.

Now comes interesting part: I have LBU in buffer. Since this is parity scramble I try to switch UBL with UBR. So my intuition is to switch LBU and RBU.
But when I shoot to RBU UBR is not oriented correctly. Because of this after the solve I have DNF with miss-oriented corner.

What I am doing wrong? How should I solve this scramble?


----------



## Username (Jan 6, 2014)

You should solve every corner before worrying about parity, there are still unsolved corners, which means that you need to break into a new cycle. Then, once every other corner is solved you just shoot to UBR to have them swapped


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 6, 2014)

I don't know about corners first, but I use OP and M2 with edges first, and if there is parity after the edges I just do: D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D.
I find that way to deal with parity a lot easier, which is one of the reasons I solve edges first.
Also, next time post things like this in the "One Answer BLD Thread".


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 6, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> Also, next time post things like this in the "One Answer BLD Thread".


This may not be a one-answer question. 

Besides, it's easy to for him to ask follow-up questions when he has his own thread for this.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 6, 2014)

Username said:


> You should solve every corner before worrying about parity, there are still unsolved corners, which means that you need to break into a new cycle. Then, once every other corner is solved you just shoot to UBR to have them swapped



This. 

And after you finish an odd number of total corners, do y (L perm) y'. Edges. Then finish it off with the M2 y L2 (T perm) L2.


----------

